# Final (final!!) details for Forest Pines.............



## Smiffy (May 29, 2018)

Well, it's nearly here. Not long to go now, so just some last minute information about the meet, and a few basic steps to follow to help ensure the week-end goes smoothly.
Details of the hotel are ...... 
FOREST PINES HOTEL & GOLF RESORT, ERMINE STREET, BROUGHTON, NEAR BRIGG, NORTH LINCOLNSHIRE, DN20 0AQ.
Their telephone number is 01652 650770

A rooming list has been sent to the hotel, you will be able to check in, but you will not be able to access your room until later in the day, so I suggest you keep your bags etc. in your cars.
I am likely to arrive at the hotel around midday. 
*IT WOULD REALLY BE APPRECIATED IF YOU COULD  MAKE YOURSELF KNOWN TO ME BEFORE YOU DISAPPEAR DOWN TO THE PRACTICE GROUND/DRIVING RANGE, JUST SO I AM AWARE THAT YOU HAVE ARRIVED!! *
Believe me, it's not good for the old ticker when you think that 3 or 4 guys haven't turned up and you start panicking only to find they've been out bashing balls for an hour!!  Your co-operation with this will be greatly appreciated.
On Sunday afternoon we will be playing betterball matchplay. The pairings have been posted on the forum and I will have copies at the hotel. 
For Sundays matches, *OLD FARTS TO WEAR BLUE SHIRTS, WHIPPERSNAPPERS TO WEAR RED*....... this to be reversed on Monday please.
Courses are Pines/Beeches on Sunday (*1st tee from 13.44*) and Forest/Pines on Monday (*1st tee from 09.04*).


*TWO THINGS TO NOTE:*
*1). PLEASE COULD ALL PLAYERS MEET AT THE 1st TEE AT LEAST 15 MINUTES BEFORE THE 1st MATCH GOES OUT. IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET SOME GROUP PHOTOGRAPHS BEFORE THE "OFF".*
*2). ALSO, DURING THE 4BB MATCHES, IF YOU ARE OUT OF THE HOLE PLEASE PICK UP...... *
*IF YOUR PARTNER IS ON THE GREEN FOR TWO, AND YOU ARE OINKING IT AROUND IN THE BUSHES HAVING PLAYED THREE OFF THE TEE, THE ONLY RESULT WILL BE A 6 HOUR ROUND WITH MASSIVE GREAT GAPS APPEARING BETWEEN GROUPS AND EVERYBODY BEING LATE FOR THEIR EVENING MEAL. PLEASE BEAR THIS IN MIND!!! *
*THE EVENING MEAL WILL BE SERVED FROM 8.30PM BY THE WAY AND THE DRESS CODE IS CASUAL. JEANS, T SHIRTS, ETC. TOTALLY PERMISSABLE. *

On Monday we will be playing our individual matches, but will be going out as fourballs, due to the lack of available teeing off times for singles. This mean there will be two matches going on in each fourball. Whilst this is unusual.... it works. 
Just as long as you remember not to try to influence others within your group with choice of club, or any other information. That goes against the rules of the game!! Sure you can gee them up a bit, offer encouragement etc. That's to be expected. But no help!!* The pairings will be announced at the evening meal.*
Scoring is simple. A point for a win, half a point for a draw, a kick in the bollocks for a loss.
This year, we will be finishing the Monday round on the "Pines" course, where the 9th green is overlooked by the clubhouse/bar. This will create a really good atmosphere with the later groups being met by much banter and jolly japes, with the odd cry of "Well played Sir" "Super shot" "lovely putt" and things like that. 
Anybody shouting out things like "You tosser", "Go on, four putt" or "What's that stain on your trousers Grandad" will be treated with disdain... but only for a little while.
With 48 of us going, it should be a great week-end. Hopefull the weather will be kind to us.
If you have any questions at all, please ask.
Rob


----------



## slowhand (May 29, 2018)

Sounds good. I'm sure it's going to be a cracking weekend and I'm really looking forward to meeting all you guys and putting some faces to the forum names.

Can I also thank Smiffy for his hard work in organising this. Well done Sir! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2018)

Any news on room sharing yet?


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Any news on room sharing yet?
		
Click to expand...

Throw the keys in the bowl like you usually do.....


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Any news on room sharing yet?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not around for a couple of days but will post them up by the end of the week.
On my home PC and I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 29, 2018)

Excellent Smiffy!

Would like to echo about picking up etc, the Marshall's will be on us if we don't keep up and make the crossover slots properly.  It's not easy managing 3 loops of 9!

Finally, excellent work on switching the loops around to finish on the Pines out side the balcony.  This is an absolute master stroke from a master at work.


----------



## virtuocity (May 30, 2018)

People use the range beforehand???? Does that not impact on beer time?


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2018)

They have a range..??


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			They have a range..??
		
Click to expand...

They have a decent range...... of alcoholic beverages


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2018)

Dando said:



			They have a decent range...... of alcoholic beverages
		
Click to expand...

Dude:thup::cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Any news on room sharing yet?
		
Click to expand...

SINGLE ROOMS


CROW (Nick Gould)
LEFTIE (Roger Oliver)
DHAN  (Dhan Sharma)
TOPOFTHEFLOP (Craig Shaw)
TEEGIRL  (Jan Machin)
ANOTHERDOUBLE  (Chris Lovell)
ROSECOTT (Jim Taylor)
SLOWHAND (Michael Fielding)
KHAMELION (Dave Spratt)
KRAXX68  (Stuart Fisk)
MOOGIE  (Brian Rutherford)
LOUISE A  (Louise Aspden)
BLUEINMUNICH (Richard Parr)
FISH (Robin Hopkins)
VIRTUOCITY  (Dave Clarke)
JIMBOH (James Hay)
GRUMPYJOCK (Chris Chapple)
Gordon Taylor (Gordon Taylor)
GB72 (Greg Begy)
JATES12 (James Yates)
STEVEW86 (Steve Wilson)
LETITRIP (Ewan Porrit)
BADGER (Steve Tarr)
BUTCHERCD (Chris Butcher)
94tegsi  (Martin McGowan)
HEAVYGREBO (Tony Dunn)


TWIN ROOMS 
SMIFFY (Robert Smith)
RAY TAYLOR 

2BLUE (Dave Williams)
OL'FART (Bali Chana)

CHRISD (Chris Dorsett)
TWINMAN  (Stephen Dorsett)

IMURG (Ian Murgatroyd)
FRAGGER (Phil Murgatroyd)

CRAIG MACHIN (Craig Machin)
ARRON MACHIN (Arron Machin)


DANDO  (James Dandridge)
MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (Mark Langley-Souter) 

MERV_SWERVE (Mervyn Warriner)
BRENC  (Brendon Clayton)


JOHN GLOVER
DAVE FOSTER


RADBOURNE2010 (Mark Smith)
JOBR1850 (John Brydon)

NORMAN PORRITT
CG26 (Mike Davey)


BEEZERK (Martyn Vaughan)
LINCOLNSHEP  (Mark Shepherd)


----------



## slowhand (Jun 8, 2018)

Are DMDs permitted?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2018)

slowhand said:



			Are DMDs permitted?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I've got two so I hope so


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2018)

slowhand said:



			Are DMDs permitted?
		
Click to expand...

Used mine last year, so not a problem &#128077;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 8, 2018)

Excellent work again Smithy.

Well looking forward to winning this one... then hoepfully retire and let someone who is a real Whippersnapper take on the mantle 

Fingers crossed for good weather, good banter, good beer and good company.

BTW I have about 200 Tees supplied by Close House (it says so on the side), so if anyone wants some, I will be bringing a bag in and you can take enough for the 2 days.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2018)

Massive bonus if itâ€™s not already been mentioned, the final round of the US Open is on the Sunday night. Should be a good lash up if we can get a bar with a tv sorted in the hotel ðŸ»


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Massive bonus if itâ€™s not already been mentioned, the final round of the US Open is on the Sunday night. Should be a good lash up if we can get a bar with a tv sorted in the hotel ï»
		
Click to expand...

Erm.. I want the youngens in bed by 10, no alcohol and up early for palates before breakfast... :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 8, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Erm.. I want the youngens in bed by 10, no alcohol and up early for palates before breakfast... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Having been heavily beaten during the afternoon, you are then going to ruin their only chance of happiness and enjoyment for the rest of the weekend. Hope you never leave the dark side and come over to the bright side


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 8, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Erm.. I want the youngens in bed by 10, no alcohol and up early for palates before breakfast... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Up for palates? Holding a drawing and water colour class are we ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2018)

slowhand said:



			Are DMDs permitted?
		
Click to expand...

No problems.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 9, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Massive bonus if itâ€™s not already been mentioned, the final round of the US Open is on the Sunday night. Should be a good lash up if we can get a bar with a tv sorted in the hotel ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Hoping there will be a few TV's so we can catch the last part of Brazil v Switzerland. Late tee off Sunday so it'll have definitely kicked off before I get in.

them hopefully see Justin Rose stroll over the line in another majestic major win.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 9, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Massive bonus if itâ€™s not already been mentioned, the final round of the US Open is on the Sunday night. Should be a good lash up if we can get a bar with a tv sorted in the hotel ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Would be good to see Mickelson finally win one


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Hoping there will be a few TV's so we can catch the last part of Brazil v Switzerland. Late tee off Sunday so it'll have definitely kicked off before I get in.

them hopefully see Justin Rose stroll over the line in another majestic major win.
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, there also the small matter of the World Cup being on &#128514;


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 11, 2018)

Do we have to have red and blue wet gear?

I see just in time for the trip the weather is changing from the glorious windless sunny days we've had recently, to wet and windy just in time for the weekend.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Do we have to have red and blue wet gear?

I see just in time for the trip the weather is changing from the glorious windless sunny days we've had recently, to wet and windy just in time for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

BBC weather has it warm but breezy. 18-20 degrees and less than 10% chance of rain. 

Would ignore the forecasts this far out anyway. Weather forecasts in Lincolnshire have been changing throughout the week from what was originally forecast. A week ago it was meant to be damp and overcast yesterday. In actual fact it was very warm and sunny.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 11, 2018)

GB72 said:



			BBC weather has it warm but breezy. 18-20 degrees and less than 10% chance of rain. 

Would ignore the forecasts this far out anyway. Weather forecasts in Lincolnshire have been changing throughout the week from what was originally forecast. A week ago it was meant to be damp and overcast yesterday. In actual fact it was very warm and sunny.
		
Click to expand...

I know that the weather forecasters couldn't forecast the result of the flip of a double headed coin, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.

The other week they had forecast heavy showers and thunder from midday till after 7 in the evening, so we cancelled our weekend round, didn't fancy holding a lightening conductor in an open field, but there was no thunder and it didn't rain till nearly 8 and while it was very overcast and looked like it could rain at any moment, it was nice and warm but humid.

Bleedin hopeless they are.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I know that the weather forecasters couldn't forecast the result of the flip of a double headed coin, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.

The other week they had forecast heavy showers and thunder from midday till after 7 in the evening, so we cancelled our weekend round, didn't fancy holding a lightening conductor in an open field, but there was no thunder and it didn't rain till nearly 8 and while it was very overcast and looked like it could rain at any moment, it was nice and warm but humid.

Bleedin hopeless they are.
		
Click to expand...

I will stick my head out of my window on Sunday morning and let you all know what the weather is like in Lincolnshire :
)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 11, 2018)

GB72 said:



			I will stick my head out of my window on Sunday morning and let you all know what the weather is like in Lincolnshire :
)
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring some footy bibs, so Whippers can wear them over their water proofs on Sunday and the Old farts on Monday 

I'm a wee bit excited... :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2018)

GB72 said:



			BBC weather has it warm but breezy. 18-20 degrees and less than 10% chance of rain.
		
Click to expand...

XCW has it about the same, but only light winds. 
But like you say, they can never get it right this far away.
I've cancelled plenty of things in the past due to the forecast weather, only to then be stuck at home cursing.
I'd be more inclined to take notice of the forecast on the Saturday before we travel up.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			XCW has it about the same, but only light winds. 
But like you say, they can never get it right this far away.
I've cancelled plenty of things in the past due to the forecast weather, only to then be stuck at home cursing.
I'd be more inclined to take notice of the forecast on the Saturday before we travel up.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Rob I'd be more inclined towards Monday on the way home &#128513;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 12, 2018)

chrisd said:



			To be honest Rob I'd be more inclined towards Monday on the way home &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Is that because it take you really old uns to register the facts:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Is that because it take you really old uns to register the facts:ears:
		
Click to expand...

No, it's more that we don't trust you young'uns &#128513; to know what you're saying &#129300;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2018)

Just checked 4 weather forecasts.
3 showing "breezy" with no rain, 1 showing possible showers on Sunday afternoon.
We might get lucky.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 14, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Just checked 4 weather forecasts.
3 showing "breezy" with no rain, 1 showing possible showers on Sunday afternoon.
We might get lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Middle of summer and who'd knew the sun would disappear!!


----------



## slowhand (Jun 14, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Just checked 4 weather forecasts.
3 showing "breezy" with no rain, 1 showing possible showers on Sunday afternoon.
We might get lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I only ever use the Met Office forecasts. Theirs shows sunny intervals and warm on Sunday and cloudy and warm on Monday, with at most a 10% chance of rain.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 14, 2018)

People of my age tend to believe good weather forecasts and dismiss anything negative, Sunday and Monday will be balmy and the Farts are coming to get you.

What colours are we wearing?


----------



## moogie (Jun 14, 2018)

rosecott said:



			People of my age tend to believe good weather forecasts and dismiss anything negative, Sunday and Monday will be balmy and the Farts are coming to get you.

What colours are we wearing?
		
Click to expand...



You guys are in pink both days


----------



## teegirl (Jun 15, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Up for palates? Holding a drawing and water colour class are we ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your speedos guys as there could be an Aqua aerobics class &#128541;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2018)

Rob
Which 9â€™s are we playing on what day.

Get that we are finishing on The Pines on Monday
ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rob
Which 9â€™s are we playing on what day.

Get that we are finishing on The Pines on Monday
ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You should pay attention ðŸ˜œ

There that close youâ€™ll be playing all of them at the same time ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rob
Which 9â€™s are we playing on what day.

Get that we are finishing on The Pines on Monday
ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Forest/Beeches Sunday
Forest /Pines Monday
Unless I'm mistaken


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2018)

Whoever is my team mate tomorrow better have a strong back as Iâ€™m struggling big time with my shoulder and knees. 
I physically couldnâ€™t swing a club from the 15th today at woodhall.
Not sure whether to numb the pain with alcohol or painkillers


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Dando said:



			Whoever is my team mate tomorrow better have a strong back as Iâ€™m struggling big time with my shoulder and knees. 
I physically couldnâ€™t swing a club from the 15th today at woodhall.
Not sure whether to numb the pain with alcohol or painkillers
		
Click to expand...

Both ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2018)

Up at stupid o'clock this morning.
Everything packed and ready to go. Just got to go and shave, and put my lippy on. 
Leaving at 6.30 to go and pick Norman up, planning to get there about mid-day.
Safe journeys everybody, *please don't forget to come and introduce yourself to me at the hotel BEFORE you disappear down the practice ground as I need to confirm you have arrived!
*See you there, and don't forget to wear the right coloured shirts lol!!
Rob
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			[/B]See you there, and don't forget to wear the right coloured shirts lol!!
Rob
:whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah whippersnappers, you're in red today, which will hide your blushes but not your bright red backsides when you've been well & truly spanked 

:whoo:


----------



## User2021 (Jun 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yeah whippersnappers, you're in red today, which will hide your blushes but not your bright red backsides when you've been well & truly spanked 

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You overly confident Rob?
Hope you had an early night and some Horlick.


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			You overly confident Rob?
Hope you had an early night and some Horlick.
		
Click to expand...

Since this defeat in 2016

[video=youtube_share;I4kep450ENo]https://youtu.be/I4kep450ENo?list=FLO0I-584WcU-2ck7Ek9InFw[/video]

We won in Smiffy's absence last year, we plan to back that up this year on his return, bring it on........:ears:


----------



## User2021 (Jun 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Since this defeat in 2016

[video=youtube_share;I4kep450ENo]https://youtu.be/I4kep450ENo?list=FLO0I-584WcU-2ck7Ek9InFw[/video]

We won in Smiffy's absence last year, we plan to back that up this year on his return, bring it on........:ears:
		
Click to expand...

My first one

but I head it was 1-1


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2018)

Them old farts are chirpy this morning, must have been up since 5 polishing their walking sticks &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Them old farts are chirpy this morning, must have been up since 5 polishing their walking sticks &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

We've all been to the butchers, had gallons of tea and polished of the Rich Tea biscuits, hosed down the sheets, took the pills and are on our way........


----------



## LincolnShep (Jun 17, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Please don't forget to come and introduce yourself to me at the hotel
		
Click to expand...

How do we find you Rob?
Hotel reception is quite a long way from the pro-shop/1st tee area.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 17, 2018)

I hope all the old farts have trimmed their ear hair. Otherwise they might not hear the shouts of â€œFore!â€ From their fellow farts on adjacent holes ðŸ¤£


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 17, 2018)

LincolnShep said:



			How do we find you Rob?
Hotel reception is quite a long way from the pro-shop/1st tee area.
		
Click to expand...

Usual meeting place is in the bar above the pro shop


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2018)

Well the old fart that's driving me up(the wall) has had to stop for a loo break...&#129300;
Should have worn Pampers


----------



## LincolnShep (Jun 17, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Usual meeting place is in the bar above the pro shop
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, I know where you mean. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a worried-looking man carrying a clipboard!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2018)

Bar is filling up nicely..&#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2018)

Errr....I'm in the main bar at the hotel!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 17, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Errr....I'm in the main bar at the hotel!!
		
Click to expand...

Yoo hoo
Hi from the bar above the pro shop &#128526;&#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2018)

You will be abused shortly..... &#128522;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2018)

Have a great couple of days all. Gutted I had to pull out of this because of a family engagement after being in originally, only to find out that I had been given the wrong date for the family thing.

Will hopefully be back next year if it happens again.

Oh... and Go, Farts, GO!!!:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## moogie (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh dear
Oh dear
Oh dear
( shakes head )

We wonâ€™t hear the end of this


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2018)

moogie said:



			Oh dear
Oh dear
Oh dear
( shakes head )

We wonâ€™t hear the end of this
		
Click to expand...

Have the whippers been whipped today Brian?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2018)

Let's say that we have a bit of work to do tomorrow
But with 24 points up for grabs it's game on...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 17, 2018)

8 -4 to the Auld Pharts after day 1
A really really enjoyable day today, considering the amount of traffic Forest Pines gets, it is in really good condition.

24 points to play for tomorrow, so itâ€™s still wide open.

Bring it on ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Have the whippers been whipped today Brian?
		
Click to expand...

8-4 to the Old Farts &#128526;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2018)

Come on oldies!! You can do it for back-to-back victories.


----------



## moogie (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Have the whippers been whipped today Brian?
		
Click to expand...


Yes mate
Well and truly



But as captain stu sez (several hundred times) thereâ€™s 24 points up for grabs on Monday ........


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2018)

moogie said:



			Yes mate
Well and truly



But as captain stu sez (several hundred times) thereâ€™s 24 points up for grabs on Monday ........
		
Click to expand...

Of which your not contributing to ðŸ˜œðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish dressed for dinner.


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2018)

rosecott said:



View attachment 25108

Fish dressed for dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen better dressed tramps


----------



## 2blue (Jun 18, 2018)

As the 2nd game out today, Bali & I were done, dusted & being 3 holes up on the group following, were on our way homeward by 2pm. I guess the last group should just about be in by now & we can toast the 'ol Gits victory...â€¦  is that so??


----------



## Chris Curry (Jun 18, 2018)

Go old farts!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 18, 2018)

Chris Curry said:



			Go old farts!
		
Click to expand...

You only said that to get your post count up


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2018)

Final score is, I believe, Pharts 20 1/2, Whippers 15 1/2..
The sponsorship from Tena obviously helped..


----------



## moogie (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			Of which your not contributing to &#128540;&#128526;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...



He who laughs last ........

LAUGHS LOUDEST &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## moogie (Jun 18, 2018)

The Fish was caught
Landed
Skinned
Filleted
Battered &#128540;



Good day mate good company
We were both &#128078; really tbh

Best team won overall though&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You only said that to get your post count up   

Click to expand...


Had a genuine LOL at that..

What a great day and a half, the course was very good, Forest/Pines was the best 18 but there wasn't much in it, excellent value too and it waslovely to put some faces to names, thank to Smiffy for the organising and to the chaps I played with, against and alongside. Special thanks to Jim(Rosecott) for ferrying me around in his buggy when I was flapping after losing my keys.

Great time I hope I can make it next year.


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

moogie said:



			He who laughs last ........

LAUGHS LOUDEST ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			The Fish was caught
Landed
Skinned
Filleted
Battered ðŸ˜œ



Good day mate good company
We were both ðŸ‘Ž really tbh

Best team won overall thoughðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just Home in 4hrs which should have only been 2 ðŸ˜Ÿ

Great trip, played very well with Dhan in the pairs where we won our match against Let it Rip & GB72, with that under my belt and playing well under handicap, I was up for slapping a â€˜not soâ€™ whippersnapper, but it was not to be, in fact, I was that crap off the tee I should have been put to bed long before the last putt on the 18th to lose only 1-down. 

I rallied at the end being 3 down with 4 to play to take it to the last stroke of a ball, but the damage was done well before tbh. 

Well played Moogie, we both had our moments of glory and frustrations, I put it down to having to wear red ðŸ˜¡

Thank you Smiffy, top organisation ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Chris Curry (Jun 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You only said that to get your post count up   

Click to expand...

Just trying to show some support to the oldies.

Thing is I don't know if I'd be an oldie or a youngie?

I feel bl00dy old, does that count?


----------



## moogie (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			Well played Moogie, we both had our moments of glory and frustrations, I put it down to having to wear red ðŸ˜¡

Thank you Smiffy, top organisation ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


You still managed the â€œblueâ€ troos though


Just to echo Robin

Hats off to smiffy 
Great 2 days organised perfectly as normal ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2018)

Top weekend again, massive thanks to all my ppâ€™s for making it a real golfing treat.
Those clubs Crow uses, insane, huge kudos to that man for how he crafts the ball around the course.
Highlights, winning today and getting a selfie with Lee Westwoodâ€™s mother ðŸ˜Ž

Lowlights, Whippers getting whipped,  losing from 4 up after 8 on Sunday, and that ball end in the bar while watching the golf ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2018)

Yep, another great weekend at Forest Pines.
Well done Rob - top man.
Sunday for me was a disaster. Couldn't get anything going and actually failed to contribute to the match other than losing balls and missing putts. My partner has a very sore back now and we got battered 5&4.
Wasn't looking forward to Monday at all, another day like Sunday would have seen me on suicide watch. But, from somewhere, it came together. A fairly mediocre front 9 and I was 1 down. I kept note of my score and an approximate 12 points showed the lack of quality.
On to the back 9 and suddenly I remembered how to play.
Standing on the 17th I was 1 down but 1 over gross for that 9!
My opponent Norman, conveniently, drove into a bunker so I had a chance. From somewhere I produced a drive to die for. 270 yards, down the middle with draw..a proper golf shot.
A 6 iron to the back of the green and a putter up to a few inches and I'd got a well earned half.
21 points and we reckon Norman had 20. A really good game.
Oh, and I slotted home a 60 foot birdie putt as well&#128513;


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Highlights, winning today and getting a selfie with Lee Westwoodâ€™s mother ðŸ˜Ž ;
		
Click to expand...

You didnâ€™t fall for that did you, those milfs gave me that line last night, I suppose they were like us oldies really, wanting to spank a whippersnapper ðŸ˜œ

Youâ€™ve just got a selfie of some poor lonely old dear ðŸ˜‚


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			You didnâ€™t fall for that did you, those milfs gave me that line last night, I suppose they were like us oldies really, wanting to spank a whippersnapper 

Youâ€™ve just got a selfie of some poor lonely old dear
		
Click to expand...

In fairness they were from Worksop


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			You didnâ€™t fall for that did you, those milfs gave me that line last night, I suppose they were like us oldies really, wanting to spank a whippersnapper ï˜œ

Youâ€™ve just got a selfie of some poor lonely old dear ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You're just jealous I trapped the lass you had your eye on


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2018)

Another top class forum event brilliantly organised by the two captains. Got stuffed the first day by ButcherCD and Lincolnshep but felt better after a top class dinner and a couple of soft drinks. My late substitute and I had a cracking round in the last group out with the fine sons of Teegirl and, although the overall result was already decided, all 4 of us played as if the result depended on our finish, great 2 days.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks to Smiffy and Stuart
 Brilliant weekend, thoroughly enjoyable and great to see some old faces and meet some new ones.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks to Smiffy and Stuart
 Brilliant weekend, thoroughly enjoyable and great to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
		
Click to expand...

And you made a new friend on Sunday night...... :rofl:


----------



## User2021 (Jun 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And you made a new friend on Sunday night...... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2018)

Been in about 45 mins as I stopped at the services for a nap as I was struggling to keep my eyes open and didnâ€™t fancy ending up in a ditch!

another top weekend and well done Smiffy for getting the rabble together. 

Thanks to all my ppâ€™s for 2 enjoyable rounds of golf.


----------



## Crow (Jun 18, 2018)

Cracking couple of day's golf, huge thanks to Smiffy for organising, it'd be a shame if you jacked in the golf and spent most of your time fishing Rob, but as long as you come back once a year for the OF vs WS meet you'll be forgiven.

Great to meet up with old and new faces as usual and thanks to the guys I played with, top fellas all.
Two close matches for me, Sunday partnering Twinman vs Beezerk and 94tegsi, Beezerk found some great form on the front nine hitting it long and straight and they went 4 up after 8 but we had a good spell around the turn and drew them back to level, a bit of toing and froing and we were still AS after 16 but Twinman holed a monster putt on the 17th green and I hit my shot of the day into the 18th green for a 2 up win.
Today playing Mervswerve I got off to a good start winning the first two holes but it was nip and tuck all the way from there on and again AS after 16, I finally hit a good wedge shot on the 17th to set up a birdie and when Merv drove into the bunker on the 18th I just had to play it steady for another 2 up win.

Thanks again to Smiffy and kraxx68.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Where's all the pictures ??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2018)

Top job as ever Smiffy; echo the earlier thoughts about the quality of the courses for the amount of traffic they take and how true the greens are.  Thanks to chrisd, moogie and topoftheflop for their company on the course yesterday, moogie (you either upset Smiffy mate, or didn't pay him enough ) radbourne2010 & fish for their company on the course today and all the farts and snappers for making it such a cracking weekend. :thup:

Also thanks to Glyn for getting us onto Woodhall Spa on Saturday & booking the accommodation for us. :cheers:


----------



## Badger (Jun 18, 2018)

Another top forum meet, echo the thanks to Smiffy for organising everything. My first visit to Forest Pines and already looking forward to returning although if they could move it a bit further south it would be appreciated 

Thanks to playing partners for their company, had two close games, me and Bren losing our pairs 1 down to 2blue and GG26 and won singles today 1up against fellow Hever member Ray (both been at club 2 years, play at similar times, know the same people, yet never knew eachother, how does that work ?).


----------



## teegirl (Jun 18, 2018)

Great forum meet :clap: thanks Rob for all the organising and even got the weather spot on &#128526;
Thanks to my playing partners .......perfect gentlemen, had a few nice shots and some luck when needed adding up to 2 points for OF 

If anyone has lost a gps watch I picked it up on the 9th Pines fairway on Monday  "TicWatch.

Did you find your wedge Stu.?


----------



## Leftie (Jun 18, 2018)

Many, many thanks to Smiffy for organising this great event again.  Top job mate.

Great company and enjoyable golf on both days, so good to meet many old, and not so old, friends and make some new ones.  

Old Farts rule, OK :whoo:


----------



## slowhand (Jun 18, 2018)

Big thanks to Rob and Stu. It must be bloody hard work keeping us rabble organised. 

Highlights for me were Merveswerve and myself winning our four all match 7 & 6, and the, a tightly contested singles match that finished all-square (fair result), and meeting some great new friends.

My first forum meet but certainly wonâ€™t be my last. Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## LincolnShep (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you for organising Smiffy. My first forum meet and everyone was very welcoming.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 18, 2018)

A great couple of days again.  Thanks to 2blue, Beaver and Bren for their company on Sunday and for Slowhand, Anotherdouble and Beezerk today.  My golf wasn't great over the two days, but happy to have contributed to 1 1/2 points.

The final par three had some great comedy value this afternoon with its carry over the water.  Eight tee shots between us, five in the water, one resting against reeds and all but in it, one duffed twenty yards and finally playing five off of the tee I got one on to the green to win the hole with a seven.

Thanks for organising Rob and will hopefully catch up a number of you at other meets later in the year.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

Got home just after 8 last night and promptly fell asleep in my favourite armchair.... absolutely shattered, I drifted off amid thoughts of that lovely young lady from Peru behind the reception desk at Forest Pines. If only I were 30 years younger, and she had had no taste whatsoever, I'd have been in there. Never mind. One can dream.....

Fantastic two days and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Good to meet up with mates I hadn't seen for quite some time, and to meet new faces as well of course.
From a personal perspective, I played like a drain on Sunday, luckily my partner Ray Taylor was playing really steady, and we somehow managed to scrape a half playing against Stuart & Mark (Radbourne). Great company, but left me a bit worried about how I was going to fare the following day in the singles!
Woke up as stiff as a board (no it wasn't the girl from Peru, it was the fact that I haven't played any golf at all) but a hot shower normally sorts that out. Shame that our shower decided "HOT" wasn't on the menu, only "TEPID". A good breakfast helped, and off we went. To be fair, I played much, much better in the singles. I was actually hitting the ball well off the tee, and was at least making decent contact with my irons although I could not stop pulling everything left. Found myself one up going up the 9th, but Stu was getting his only shot up there and me thinning one out of the greenside bunker saw the match all square.
On to the back 9 and we traded blows finding ourselves still all square after 11 but then Stu won the next 3 mainly due to some crap putting from my side. Nail in the coffin for me was mysteriously losing a ball up the 15th (par 5 with the pond) when my superbly struck 5 iron (safety shot) failed to materialise on the fairway. I can't believe I didn't clear that lake, I absolutely melted that 5 iron, even Stu said "great strike" when I hit it. Never mind, it had been a really good game up to that point.
But all in all a fantastic week-end and I will be booking it again for next year, I'll post the details up as soon as I can. The week-end I will go for will be Sunday 30th June/Monday 1st July as I have already booked my weeks holiday in France for the 6th July so it means I can take the two weeks off. 
Only two "downers" for me were the evening meal being changed from the carvery and despite my request, and Forest Pines insistence that they'd sorted it, we still failed to finish on the correct green!
I will make sure that we do next year, promise!
Thanks to everybody for coming along and making the meet such a success.
Rob


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Where's all the pictures ??
		
Click to expand...

See post #69 Billy.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Back into deepest Kent at half time in the footie - great drive back! So many thanks to Rob, great meet at a resort hotel that caters for its market so very well. 

Somewhat knackered from being beaten up at Woodhall Spa the day before my bruv and I arrived at Forest Pines after a good nights sleep and a relatively short trip. It's always great to meet the old, and getting older, faces, and the new recruits as well. 

I played with Blue in Munich on Sunday v Moogie and Top of the Flop and with everyone hitting pretty well had a most enjoyable round, with us oldies just managing to squeeze out the children in the end. Great fun though in super company. 

Sunday saw me paired with the lovely Virtuocity and Dave, kind lad that he is, happily relieved me of my 100% points record over the 3 years of the meet. His rather unorthodox swing  served him very well on the back 9 and, coupled with my increasing tiredness from 5 games in 6 days, he gave scant regard to my age and fitness level and stuffed me 2 and 1  

Rob, I can only guess how much goes into putting this meet together and deep felt thanks from me for all your hard work.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			My first one

but I head it was 1-1
		
Click to expand...

First time I've seen that!!
:rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 19, 2018)

Crash, bang, wallop!  What a weekend- absolutely knackered.  

*Friday- Gainsborough*
On the Friday, Jimboh and I left here at 5.30am and headed to Gainsborough.  Played Karsten Lakes and Thonock Park (buggy included), had dinner, overnight stay and the biggest breakfast I've ever seen.  Â£70pp.  Crazy value.  Courses were in good nick and was a good start to a good weekend.  'Found' something of an iron swing half way through my first round, which was handy.  Won both matches as well.

*Saturday- Woodhall Spa*
On Saturday, we headed to Woodhall Spa in the afternoon.  Lovely wee village- bet the property prices are hefty.  Met up with Glyn and the rest of the forumites.  Just as others have said, Woodhall Spa is a pretty stunning golf course, and is as hard at times as it is pretty.  The wind got up and a combination of tiredness, lack of skill and difficult conditions meant that I scored 22 points overall.  Too many blobs.  Many, many thanks to Shaun and guest for the company and to Glyn for organising.  That was a lovely gesture to sign everyone on.  Jimboh and I stayed at the Black Horse Inn, Blyton afterwards.  I've stayed there before.  It's a smashing village pub with lots of beers and ales to pick from (although mine was a pepsi, then bed).  Rooms were clean, large and well equipped.  Breakfast wasn't the best according to Jimboh.  I had a bacon sandwich and some cereal, which was absolutely fine, so perhaps avoid the full English if you stay there.

*Sunday/Monday- Forest Pines*
A quick 20 minute drive on Sunday, and we were at our now once-a-year staple holiday destination- Forest Pines.  I really love this place- it's like a golfing haven.  Everything is set up so well for large groups.  Big bar, loads of outside space, well maintained courses and lots of attentive staff.  On Sunday, Khamelion and I paired up against Lefite and Norman.  What a match it was.  We were two up after two, before being pulled back and going two down at one point.  Lots of halved holes and the score was all over the place.  As a partnership, there were a few times Khamelion and I didn't dovetail well enough, choosing to have utter crap holes at the same time, and a few lip outs and other petty excuses meant on the day, we lost one down.  A cracker of a match, with excellent company.

An enjoyable meal in the evening, which went pretty smoothly.  I've now had two sit-down meals and a carvery at Pines.  I think, on balance, a carvery is more suited to a group of hungry golfers.  Nonetheless, I thoroughly enjoyed my grub.  Was delighted to be drawn against 'Mr Dependable', Chrisd in the singles.  

Felt very tired on the Sunday, which would see me play my 5th round of golf in 4 days.  Best breakfast of the week by far- the range and quality of food for a buffet was superb.  Great service too.  

Accompanying my singles match against chrisd was jimboh vs twinman.  Think it's fair to say we were all a little tired, but we did manage to piece together some good golf at times.  I was 2 down after 2 holes, and just managed to keep in the match a few times, before Chris managed to go 3 up.  After having a quiet word to myself, and with a bit of fortune, I managed to get back to all square, winning three holes in a row.  I won on the 16th (shot hole) and then played 3 safe, boring shots on 17th to put the pressure on Chris, who struggled in the bunker (possibly the only criticism of the course- the condition of bunkers, particularly lack of sand) and conceded the hole, and match from there.  Chris and Steve, thanks so much for your company- lovely bunch of fellas.

Lastly, and appropriately, a massive thanks to Smiffy for organising.  The measure of his skill for pulling together these events is how easy he makes it look.  I am confident it is far from easy and it says something about a man who is happy to organise such a large event, which involves a sport he doesn't even have an affinity towards now, just for the happiness of others.  A true gent.  See y'all next year.


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2018)

Lets not forget #SoupGate







:rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Lets not forget #SoupGate

View attachment 25111


View attachment 25110


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And salt gate &#128514;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			And salt gate &#62978;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 19, 2018)

Well done everyone and sorry I missed it. But in particular well done the Farts again. Itâ€™s all becoming very Europe v USA ðŸ˜€


----------



## Badger (Jun 19, 2018)

GG26 said:



			A great couple of days again.  Thanks to 2blue, *Beaver *and Bren for their company on Sunday and for Slowhand, Anotherdouble and Beezerk today.  My golf wasn't great over the two days, but happy to have contributed to 1 1/2 points.

profile pic amended accordingly, thanks Mike !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Badger (Jun 19, 2018)

hasn't worked, don't worry mods I haven't gone down that route !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

I want to change my username to "Luther Van Dross" with the emphasis on DROSS.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Just a thought on next year, what are the chances of arranging to coincide with a major again?
Sunday night was great with all of us watching the final round.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 19, 2018)

Badger said:





GG26 said:



			A great couple of days again.  Thanks to 2blue, *Beaver *and Bren for their company on Sunday and for Slowhand, Anotherdouble and Beezerk today.  My golf wasn't great over the two days, but happy to have contributed to 1 1/2 points.

profile pic amended accordingly, thanks Mike !
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Steve, my only excuse is that it was late after a long weekend.  Was great to meet you and hopefully will again at another meet.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 19, 2018)

Cheers Smiffy for organising this again, bloody good job as usual. Stu your position as captain is currently under going a vote of confidence.

Stu was unusually quiet on the way home, just the occasional shout of "What you bloody braking for there nowt in front of you, bleedin muppet!!!", or "Tosser learn to drive", not much golf was mentioned, time was passed by trying to guess the name of the Eddie Stobbart lorries.

It was great to meet up with all the old faces and put faces to forum names for the first time.

Depending on where the cut is for next year, Kraxx for captain of the snappers again, law of averages means he has to win again...eventually.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Cheers Smiffy for organising this again, bloody good job as usual. Stu your position as captain is currently under going a vote of confidence.

Stu was unusually quiet on the way home, just the occasional shout of "What you bloody braking for there nowt in front of you, bleedin muppet!!!", or "Tosser learn to drive", not much golf was mentioned, time was passed by trying to guess the name of the Eddie Stobbart lorries.

It was great to meet up with all the old faces and put faces to forum names for the first time.

Depending on where the cut is for next year, Kraxx for captain of the snappers again, law of averages means he has to win again...eventually.
		
Click to expand...



I bet he only talked about Saturday's round!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Just a thought on next year, what are the chances of arranging to coincide with a major again?
Sunday night was great with all of us watching the final round.
		
Click to expand...

A great idea..... but it would mean me having to split my two weeks holiday up into two separate weeks again, which didn't go down too well at work.
I have already booked my week in France for Sat 6th July so the dates I mention above (30th June/1st July) fit in perfectly.
Sorry Geezer


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			A great idea..... but it would mean me having to split my two weeks holiday up into two separate weeks again, which didn't go down too well at work.
I have already booked my week in France for Sat 6th July so the dates I mention above (30th June/1st July) fit in perfectly.
Sorry Geezer
		
Click to expand...

Using your influence, might you be able to get them to move the dates for the US Open?


----------



## slowhand (Jun 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			But all in all a fantastic week-end and I will be booking it again for next year, I'll post the details up as soon as I can. The week-end I will go for will be Sunday 30th June/Monday 1st July as I have already booked my weeks holiday in France for the 6th July so it means I can take the two weeks off. 
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Put me down for next year. Dates are already in my diary :thup:


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 19, 2018)

Just to echo everyone's sentiments, thanks to everyone for the organisation and banter on the field and in the bar.

Apologies for anyone that played with me over the 3 days, including Woodhall, as I am in the middle of a mare off the tee. Just thought I would re-address the balance from my only other meet in Kent in Feb during the Beast from the East, where I was called a bandit for getting the best score both days we played...from the sublime to the absolute ridiculously pants... describes my golf game to a tee! HA! 

Look for ward to next year.... lets hope I can find some sort of game for Cooden... Apologies already Smiffy!


----------



## Twinman (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Smiffy for organising the meet. Teamed up with Crow on the Sunday. I asked him if he'd had his clubs from new and he just smiled. Thank you for the company on both days. Great to see all the old faces and some new.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for organising Smiffy, really enjoyed my first meet and getting to put some faces to names!

Thanks to Jimboh for being a great partner on sunday! A well deserved win and thanks to Dave (2blue) for a brilliant singles game on monday that didnt feature a half until the 11th hole. 

Please to bring 2 points in for the 'snappers but we better pull our finger out next year!


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks to Rob and Stu for the great weekend,:whoo: a first class job of organising the teams and matches to ensure a fine balance of opponents. The FP green keepers and starters did a brilliant job with the course and tee times.:thup:
 Good to meet new friends and old acquaintances from the forum, this could become a major championship for the GM forum.:swing:
Until we all meet again all the best mates.:cheers:


----------

